
Extracting beauty from the mundane: Wouter Rietberg (2015) - ansgri
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2015/08/24/extracting-beauty-from-the-mundane-wouter-rietberg/
======
fiatjaf
Not too beautiful.

~~~
ansgri
Well, not everybody has a taste for abstract art, it is understandable.

But did you see his actual photostream (beyond the article)? Like [0], which
is at least interesting in its similarity to some crude computer graphics
experiment.

[0]
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/wouterrietberg/26614536032](https://www.flickr.com/photos/wouterrietberg/26614536032)

